# Samba4 problem with ACL when installed through PKG



## cesar_mabel (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi there,

I'm creating a domain controller with SAMBA 4.8 with FreeBSD 11.2, and I need to use ACL (Access control lists). Is it possible to enable ACL with the package downloaded with dpkg or is necessary to use the ports to specify this option?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2018)

You cannot change options on pre-built packages. They are "set in stone". But besides that, exactly which option are you referring to?


----------



## cesar_mabel (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi SirDice,

Today I have an AD with Ubuntu Linux working very well with ACL for file permissions and I'll create another with FreeBSD. How can I use ACLs with FreeBSD to have the same I have with Linux?


----------

